# ssl-telnet missing?

## rpodgorny

Hi,

maybe I'm really stupid, but is anyone running ssl-telnet? I kept trying to make it work (about a month ago) but without any success. I didn't find any ssl-telnet ebuilds in portage but AFAIK there is a USE flag for the "normal" telnet ebuild. Anyway, I had no success...

I know it's stupid I remember so few things but right now, I don't have access to my Gentoo box (to experiment a bit) and I need the ssl-telnet running right after I return home so I need some "3 commands solution" :-(

If you're not sure whether your telnet client supports ssl, I'm publishing the address I need to log on...

telnet://kos.feld.cvut.cz

----------

## billatq

Out of curiosity, is there any reason to use ssl/telnet instead of ssh?

----------

## rpodgorny

 *billatq wrote:*   

> Out of curiosity, is there any reason to use ssl/telnet instead of ssh?

 

:-) Sure I would prefer ssh but my school (Czech Technical University) seems to have a different opinion. In fact, we were forced to use plain telnet just a few months ago!!! :-( The ssl "upgrade" isn't perfect but better than nothing...

----------

## xedx

try stunnel 

----------

## billatq

What effect does trying:

USE="ssl" emerge netkit-telnetd

or 

USE="ssl" emerge telnet-bsd

have on it?

----------

## Genone

None of the telnet ebuilds has SSL support. According to the manpage telnet-bsd has support for kerberos and encryption, but not SSL.

----------

## rpodgorny

So, what to do?

I would be very unhappy to admit Debian has a ssl-telnet package and Gentoo doesn't... :-(

----------

## pilla

make an ebuild for it.

----------

## rpodgorny

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> make an ebuild for it.

 

You can be sure I'd like to but currently I'm under time pressure. I just needed some fast solution :-(

----------

